# Three legged stool in Ash and Walnut



## Adam (20 Jan 2005)

This project has been on the go for months. I probably turned these legs about 6 months (maybe more) ago. I actually made 4 as I originally intended to make a 4 legged stool.

They are approx 50mm diameter, in Ash.







I had some 1.5 inch ash, so joined two bits together. They are simply glued together - no biscuits!

I used the (crappy but functional) bandsaw to cut a shape. As you can see from the picture, I didn't follow the lines very well, (which were only sketched on their anyway) until it looked approx mirrored across the glue line. I'm deciding what angle to have the legs at - I reckon 10 degrees will be about right.






Because my bandsaw is not very well setup  , the cut wasn't straight. I'm using the belt sander (my new Jet one - it's first use!) to get everything square.






Onto the spokeshaves next, the seat has both concave and convex, so a curved shave is needed.






Bit of a gloat this shot. It wasn't meant to be :? 






Next stage was to round off the edges of the top, I used the router and a round over bit. This matting is great, holds it the bench quite firmly.






I'm trying to make a resonable guess at the positions to drill the holes for the legs....






I set the drill up at 10 degrees, and lined the seat up by eye. I've got some sacrificial MDF underneath.











At the same time, I drilled some larger holes for the shoulders of the legs. You need to do this at the same time as drilling the other holes, before moving the seat on the drill.






Here I am turning the shoulder onto the legs. 






Then wiping some danish oil on, before spinning it back up and buffing with a cloth.






Now, at this point, I realised I'd made a major mistake. Drilling the holes for the shoulders - I'd done them from the wrong side - so should I have pushed them in, the legs were focusing towards a single point, rather than splaying apart. 






I carried on anyway - firstly, I cut slots in the legs for the wedges, then I trimmed then shoulders to be a lot shorter.






Next I glued the legs in, then hammered wedges in (oak) then snapped them off. You can see the (unwanted) "should have been on the other side" space for the shoulders"...






Here it is - you can see the mistake!






I decided to turn a few discs in walnut....






Glued them in, then clamped it all up....






With the clamps off!






Trimming the excess off






To the sander....






Then the scraper..






Then the card scrapers!






More danish oil really sets the grain off.....






Those discs came up really well. It worked out much better than I'd hoped!






Finished!






This turned out to be a quick, simple project. Mostly it was done by eye, the only requirement is to turn the shoulders of the legs accurately to the size of hole you have drilled through the seat. Being three legs, it doesn't wobble if the legs are slightly different lengths, and the eye doesn't really see the discrepancy in the seat.

I don't think this angle, nor the wide angle lens on the camera makes it look quite right here, the back legs are splayed, I'll try and take a better shot in the house.

Adam


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2005)

Nice result, Adam. I always think being able to fix a mistake with style is the true measure of good craftsmanship.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Bean (20 Jan 2005)

Adam
nice job I like stools, the mistake turned out lookin good too  

Bean


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jan 2005)

Nice stool Adam and a very nice save :wink: 

I really like seeing thsese step-by-step posts


----------



## Philly (20 Jan 2005)

Adam
Looks real nice-you should take this up for a living!! :wink: 
best regards
Philly


----------



## dedee (20 Jan 2005)

Very nice, did you put a slight angle on the walnut plugs to ensure a seamless fit?

Of course you all know why a milking stall only has 3 legs?
.
.
.


Cos the cows got the udder.

Sorry

Andy


----------



## radicalwood (20 Jan 2005)

Adam,

The stool looks really good with the walnut plugged holes.
If you don't like it I might be able to squeeze in in my place. :lol: 

All the best

Neil


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2005)

Impressive, Adam 8). Well done!

Incidentally, over the last couple of days Norm has been making a Windsor chair over at the New Yankee Workshop on H&L. He used some similar techniques to those which you used.

Gill


----------



## Neil (20 Jan 2005)

Very nice, Adam, and a nice gloat too!



GillD":mr3yrdss said:


> Incidentally, over the last couple of days Norm has been making a Windsor chair over at the New Yankee Workshop on H&L. He used some similar techniques to those which you used.


Ho Ho Ho, and didn't he look uncomfortable using all those hand tools :lol: - I haven't enjoyed an episode of Norm so much in ages. I might have to send the tape to Alf so she can have a chuckle...

Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Jan 2005)

Adam,

A nice recovery! Pity you couldn't see yourself sideways on as you were drilling the holes! My first thought on seeing the relevant photo was "That looks odd, what is he doing here?" Now I know!


----------



## Hans (20 Jan 2005)

Nice stool. 
I am sure to look at those pics again when I start on my next stool. I like the contrasting plugs!

Hans


----------



## Adam (20 Jan 2005)

dedee":8av6ja6o said:


> Very nice, did you put a slight angle on the walnut plugs to ensure a seamless fit?



The walnut is cyclindrical, just a (from memory) 45mm diameter circle. Obviously the angle you push them in at is on the angle, so when you plane them off, it "appears" oval. In reality, 10 degrees is not enough for it to appear as an oval. It'd be tempting to do the same thing at a much more acute angle, as it'd look really cool, but in reality it's simple.

Hmm, I've got just the project on the go at the moment!

Adam


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2005)

Adam":234syl2a said:


> dedee":234syl2a said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, did you put a slight angle on the walnut plugs to ensure a seamless fit?
> ...


I assumed Andy was wondering if the plugs were tapered, as was I. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (20 Jan 2005)

Ahh, I was thinking you meant as they were going into an angled hole.

In answer then, no, they are not tapered (other than my due to my inability at turning!).

Adam


----------



## Adam (20 Jan 2005)

GillD":2zoorpn6 said:


> Impressive, Adam 8). Well done!
> Incidentally, over the last couple of days Norm has been making a Windsor chair over at the New Yankee Workshop on H&L. He used some similar techniques to those which you used.
> Gill



Ahh, unfortunately I don't have Sky, (well I do have NTL but have never bothered to subscribe) so have never seen Norm. I either read books of just guess for the most part. For me at least, ignorance is bliss. I blame ALF for enlightening me on hand tools, and internet forums in general for encouraging the purchases of expensive machines. Isn't my fault. Nope. Definately not.

Adam


----------



## Alf (20 Jan 2005)

Adam":xjlfgpq7 said:


> have never seen Norm.


Never?! Heck, even _I've_ seen a couple of episodes (thanks to Afterglow. Or maybe thanks isn't the word I'm looking for... :lol. His Normness struggling with hand tools sounds like fun. :twisted: 

Cheers, Alf

P.S. It's not my fault. I can't help it if hand tools are naturally appealing can I? :roll:


----------



## Adam (20 Jan 2005)

Alf":13tw6v5e said:


> Never?! Heck, even _I've_ seen a couple of episodes (thanks to Afterglow.



Nope, never seen a single episode. I struggle to fit work + leisure activities into a normal day, never mind watch someone else doing woodworking on the TV - where's the fun in that? :shock: 

Blimey, back out the to the workshop I go!

Adam


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Jan 2005)

Hi Adam

Well done, a beautiful piece of work.

You turned the "problem" into an opportunity.

Cheers
Neil


----------

